# Exeter (UK) Garden Railway Show 18th October 2014



## alcashj94 (Jan 2, 2008)

Spent a good day at this show with my display, here are a couple of pics, good turnout and plenty of traders for 16mm which is the more popular scale over here.
Had a fair bit of interest from people mainly because there was nothing on my display straight out of the box, forum members from a few years back will no doubt recognize most of the models from previous posts and build threads.


----------

